
Framework Whipped - roguecoder
http://meaganwaller.com/posts/framework-whipped
======
devnonymous
Google cache of the original post:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:U53MirE...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:U53MirEmtHQJ:blog.8thlight.com/uncle-
bob/2014/05/11/FrameworkWhipped.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk)

What's surprising is that @unclebobmartin didn't see anything offensive or
wrong with what he wrote until a number of people pointed out that it indeed
was:
[https://twitter.com/unclebobmartin/status/465519956088848384](https://twitter.com/unclebobmartin/status/465519956088848384)

~~~
IAE
Is it really that bad? Did it send the message the response article is
criticizing? The author states that she interpreted executive to mean man,
secretary or assistant to be female. But this is never explicitly mentioned
and it could just as well be the other way around.

I might be wrong, and while Mr. Martin didn't write a stellar article- it
contributed almost nothing and could be summed up with, "Beware of becoming
too dependent on a framework."\- I wonder if it's really so inherently sexist
and misogynistic that it merits immediate action such as a takedown and public
apology.

~~~
LnxPrgr3
As I see it, it's using a strained metaphor framing his argument in terms of
negative attitudes towards people (attitudes I think would be damaging no
matter which genders they're applied to, but that are extra likely to hit a
sore spot thanks to traditional gender roles) as a substitute for an actual
argument.

Ironically, I think his framing in terms of power between groups hurts his
conclusion. Sure, some framework authors don't care about their users, but
others do, and frameworks aren't equally overbearing.

Much more interesting and useful would be an article on design decisions that
lead to frameworks causing their users pain, and ways to avoid making those
mistakes, or how to protect your own code from depending on a particular
framework too heavily.

Plus, an argument with real substance might kill the temptation to lean on
strained metaphors in the first place.

------
Shebanator
Given how much demand there is out there for qualified female engineers, I
don't understand why Meagan or any other engineer who works there would stick
around feeling uncomfortable. Go work for google or Apple or any of a number
of other companies that would love to have you work there and would treat you
with the respect you deserve.

As for Bob Martin, looking at the linked posts it seems pretty clear he is a
lawsuit waiting to happen. His company should fix the situation, and _soon_ ,
or they won't be a company very much longer.

------
Terr_
The "harem=misogyny" part is backwards: The original article refers to the
_programmer_ being unexpectedly stuck in the _framework 's_ harem... Not the
other way around.

------
vfclists
A framework is like a puppy.

It is not just for Christmas - its for life.

~~~
modarts
Commence outraged comments by PETA supporters over your strained analogy

